

Where should I continue learning? - newprogrammer

Hey, I need some advise.<p>I started learning programming a few months back. I know commands, how functions, data types and all that stuff works. I&#x27;ve worked with Javascript, Python, Ruby, CSS and HTML.<p>I created a couple games with simple algorithms on python on the promp so I think I know enough to make my way around to creating a program.<p>My goal is to learn to develop web apps which is where I get stuck. I don&#x27;t know where to continue, for example how to use WAMP with Django, or HTML with Django or RoR, or if it even works like that...<p>Any website or book out there to get me started on this?
======
csdrane
I'm by no means an expert but here are a few thoughts.

Python or Ruby: pick one and focus on it.

Django: ignore it for now. It makes doing what should be relatively simple
harder than it should be, in my opinion. Start with a micro framework like
Flask or Bottle. For database interactions you'll also want to learn to use an
ORM like SQLAlchemy.

